# Seperate Tracks, Same Power



## netgeist (Mar 3, 2015)

In a somewhat related question to one that I've previously asked, how would I go about a layout that runs multiple seperate tracks through my Bachmann EZ DCC Controller?

I currently have tracks linked together via turn-outs, but I may want to segregate them entirely. Right now, I am using the Bachmann DCC Controller, which I may move away from, and am using EZ Tracks. I keep seeing red extension cables for power turnouts...can the also connect multiple tracks together?

- Netgeist


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I think you are saying you may build two adjacent layouts but they
won't be connected by turnouts.

If that is what you mean, there is no problem with controlling both
of them by the same Bachmann EZ DCC controller. A Standard
Bachmann EZ controller comes with a 1 amp power supply. That is
sufficient to operate 3 or 4 non sound locos at the same time. If you
will be running more or go into sound locos they have a 5 amp
booster that will do the job.

You simply connect both layouts to the output of the Controller.

You will need to have locos, each with their own 2 digit address.
So if loco 3 is on layout A, you punch 3 and it will react. If loco 4
is on layout B, you punch 4 and it will react, just as if they were
both on the same layout.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The turnout controls are separate from the track power. You would need to provide a separate feeder for each independent loop.


----------



## netgeist (Mar 3, 2015)

Don, the Bachmann has one jack to connect a terminal rail. So how would I run two into the controller?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Just cut the Bachmann track plug off leaving enough wire attached to 
it to get back to your controller area.

Connect the track output of the Controller to a barrier terminal block
and then connect the wire from the track plug to that along with
a second pair leading to the other layout. You will have to
solder or otherwise attach the wire to the 2nd layout track.

You could also simply splice the wires together (best to solder)
(tape to avoid shorts) or use the 'suitcase' connectors.

Most of us with larger layouts had to cut off the Bachmann plugs
and instead connect the output of the controller to a buss which
then feeds drops from the track at points around the layout.

Don


----------



## netgeist (Mar 3, 2015)

Ok....so that makes me wonder something else. What is the purpose of the extension cable Bachmann produces?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

To allow you to place your controller farther from the tracks, maybe?


----------



## netgeist (Mar 3, 2015)

That's what I originally thought but I can't find a picture that shows the plugs on the end. It looks like it has two terminal connectors on it and not a plug for the controller.

Oh well...looks like it's time for me to learn about wiring and soldering.

- netgeist


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

netgeist said:


> Oh well...looks like it's time for me to learn about wiring and soldering.
> 
> - netgeist


Yes, Two of the many skills you need for this hobby.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The main Bachmann EZ DCC controller has 4 jacks on
the back. One is
where the power pack plugs in, one is the current to the
track and the 2 others are where you can plug in an ethernet
cable for hand held controllers. 

The small red Red cables are the track connections.

Don


----------



## netgeist (Mar 3, 2015)

I guess part of my confusion is that the terminals have power jacks on each side. It sort of looks like you could plug the controller into one terminal and then use one of the extension cables to plug that terminal to another...chaining a couple of terminals together. I just can't confirm if that's true or not without buying a cable.

- netgeist


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I think you are referring to the Bachmann track terminals
having a front and back jack. I don't use them so didn't
at first recognize what you were saying. Yes, if there
is a jack on the back of your layout A track terminal that could take
a plug with a wire to Layout B that would work fine. The
original red wire would continue to be plugged into the
front of that terminal.

The Ethernet jacks on the DCC controller
are for additional hand held controllers. You don't need
them and, in fact, it appears that Bachmann is no longer making them.
There may be some still in dealer stock. With a 2nd hand held controller
either Main or handheld could control either layout or both at the same time. 

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You could run multiple tracks but would be somewhat limited by the output of your Controller as to how many locos you can run.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

netgeist said:


> That's what I originally thought but I can't find a picture that shows the plugs on the end. It looks like it has two terminal connectors on it and not a plug for the controller.
> 
> Oh well...looks like it's time for me to learn about wiring and soldering.
> 
> - netgeist


Like GWpapa said: essential skills. You don't have to be an electrical engineer or microminiature repair technician, but you must have some understanding of electricity and some ability to make good electrical connections in order to succeed in the hobby.


----------



## netgeist (Mar 3, 2015)

Which is one of the reasons I took up the hobby. I want to learn more about these things. I even picked up some eBay trains to learn how to fix engines, install decodes...etc.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

That's what I like! A desire to learn by doing. Too many folks are afraid of making a mistake, and fail to do anything at all as a result.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

So true. You learn by doing.

I just replaced the motor in an old loco, had to
modify the, thankfully, plastic frame, and then
install a DCC decoder. The motor replacement
took about an hour and a half, the decoder install,
about 30 min. This is only the 2nd loco I've
upgraded. And with tired old shaky hands.

My point, if I can do it, you will do it better.

Don


----------



## netgeist (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, it seems like you need to get your hands dirty in this hobby regardless, so I might as well jump in. Besides, I've had a lot of great support here already so I feel like I'll have a place to get help on occasions where I make mistakes.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Seeing the trains running...or even engineering a complex switching
session are fun. 

But, so are the various chores that you need to do to make it run,
then to keep it running. 

Then, there's the painting and decorating, the bridge building and
road paving and even planting the flowers in the HO park.

It's a hobby. All these things and more are part and parcel of it.

Don


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

DonR said:


> Seeing the trains running...or even engineering a complex switching
> session are fun.
> 
> But, so are the various chores that you need to do to make it run,
> ...


Yep, and then it's time to scratch build some structures. Then you need lights in them. Then interior details so they don't look like empty buildings. Always something to do. Never ending.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Plus there is that great glow of satisfaction when you finally nail something that has eluded you for a while.


----------

